# Question of DIY sump!



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everyone I currently have a plastic bin i was using to store fry and now i want to turn that bin into a sump for my 60gallon. I know that i don't need the sump because my filtration right now is perfect. I am running an Fx5 and a marineland C-360. The reason why i want to do a sump because i heard that it helps you in many ways and it looks fun and i think it would be a great experiment. So my question for you guys is do I really have to drill holes in my tank to work a sump because I am not planning to.

Here is a picture of my 60gallon. I am thinking of painting the stand black. What do you guys think? Below the tank is the bin/box I am planning to use.










Please give me your thoughts on this


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice tank. I say go for it!

Never could have too much filtration. If you do not want to drill your tank, then dont. 

There are a bunch of people who run sumps who dont have their tanks drilled. There are benefits though to having a drilled tank but that is not what you want.\

I myself just got all the stuff I needed for my sump setup. Google or search this forum for "PVC OVERFLOWS". You will find a wealth of information. All you need is PVC, a pump to return the water to the aquarium, and a sump(your bin/box). :thumb:

For your size tank, and from all the information I have been reading, I would suggest 1 inch PVC and a pump capable of 650GPH at 0 head. That should get you in range.(with your sump below your tank).


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*willny1*
THe reason i want to do a sump because i recently bought the FX5 and a 20gallon High Sump (came with everything including a BIG pump) from a hobbiest who had a garage sale. I got it all for 60bucks..all working well. The reason why i want to do the sump with my bin and not the 20H is because that the 20H wont fit under my stand. aha. Since I am not new to the whole sump thing I am thinking of installing a Overflow box inside the tank then I would put a outlet hose inside the Overflow box...just in case of there is a power outage?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

I went with a sump because I am frugal, thrifty, cheap..yeah, thats the one..CHEAP.
Dollar for dollar spent, you can not beat a DIY sump for filtration. The amounts and types of filter material is almost endless. The ease of changing out your filter media compared to pulling down a cannister, well, I change my filter floss while it`s running. Just as easy as pulling filters out of a HOB.
The ways you can use your sump are limited only by your imagination, a place for fry, a bag of water buffering material. heater hider..any way..you get the idea.
Good luck on your project and 
Happy Fishing :thumb:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Yep, by using a HOB overflow there is no need to drill your tank.
PS, Love the rockwork!


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Do anyone have any idea how much these overflow boxes cost? also if my power run out i understand that water would stop running into the overflow box once the water line drop. But if my power comes back on, wont my pump just pump water up into the tank but by then the siphon would stop from the overflow which will cause a flood?


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

use a safe overflow box, which keeps the siphon. Essentially its an overflow box with 2 overflows inside, ill try to find a link for you.

Here is a gif of an entire tank. Just look at the overflow box on it.

http://www.melevsreef.com/plumbing/refugium.gif


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

HOB Overflows usually have two compartments. One inside the tank and one outside, connected by a u-tube of some sort. the height of the standpipe in the outter box is what controls the tanks water level. If the pump stops, once enough tank water has drained down to the height of the rear standpipe, water flow stops but both boxes still have water in them and both ends of the u-tube are under water so siphon isn't broken... Maybe this will help.


----------



## AF_medic (Jun 8, 2006)

the library has a couple of different articles on building both a sump, and an overflow. the sump is easy, I built mine out of a 20g tall fish tank. the overflows are a little trickier, you have to make sure that your overflow will keep up with your pump. my suggestion is to buy a premade hang on back overflow that will handle several more GPH than your pump. in example, my pump will push about 780gph (gallons per hour) to be on the safe side, I should have an overflow that will handle over 800gph. a good overflow that will handle that much water will run you about $100. I built my overflows, and it wound up costing me about the same.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys! so here is the design i m doing so far. Please give me more advice.










































5gallon tank about to be drill









pump









From what i think...my pump is way too strong! It seems like it will return water faster than water coming down! any thoughts?

Also is it really worth doing sump?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> the library has a couple of different articles on building both a sump


What he said :thumb: 
Are you planing on your BIO media being submerged?? From your drawing, that is what I got.
If so, you might consider some air stones for gas exchange around your media.
Good looking tank :thumb:


----------



## AF_medic (Jun 8, 2006)

Here is a link to an overflow that I wish I would have bought. and it's on clearance!

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=18357


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*KaiserSousay*
oh your not allow to submerged bio media? how about if i place all the bio ball on top of the sponge rack in the 5gallon instead of the bottom?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Your bio bacteria will grow under water, not as fast or active, when kept wet with them able to pull oxy from the air. You can keep your design just as it is and still have alot more bio activity than any other kind of filter, but, if you want to max out your bacterias growth/health stick a few air stones under them...Keep the sponge rack on top so your bio material does not get all gunked up.
Keep the pics coming, love to see these coming together :thumb:


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Agreed.

Your bio balls will be more efficient if they are suspended above the water in your sump. But that is not to say that you shouldn't.

Also, just for added safety, in case your over flow fails(clogged, plugged fish, snail etc...), I would keep the pump inlet off the bottom so it doesn't pump every drop out of the sump.

Keep the pics coming :thumb:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

So i found out my pump runs 950GPH!!! oh my god...isnt that too much for a 60gallon? any help?


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Well lets see, is it rated for 950GPH at 0 head?

Head = amount the pump has to push upwards. 4 foot head will reduce your pump GPH output. Depends on manufacturer by how much. Also, they have a max head height in which the pump will not push the water up any further.


----------

